# Consist Headlights



## paxton1958 (Feb 23, 2010)

Wanting to have the headlights off in the second unit of a consist. What CV and values are needed to accomplish this? Using a TCS T1 decoder.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If I understand DecderPro correctly,you first give both locos a common consist address different from either with CV19.Then setting CV22=1 for the leader and CV22=0 for the follower should achieve this.If you want the second loco to have a rear light,give it's CV22 a value of 2.Hope this helps.


----------

